# اللهجة السعودية: راعي الهوى لو يثقل الحمل له شال



## makala

سلام

ما معنى هذا البيت: راعي الهوى لو يثقل الحمل له شال .. يقوله اللي ما درى وش جرالي

السياق:

قالوا لي اصبر والصبر فيه حلاّل .. وانا اصبر مالي عليه احتمالي
راعي الهوى لو يثقل الحمل له شال .. يقوله اللي ما درى وش جرالي


----------



## ayed

يصف الشاعر ثقل فراق محبوبته على نفسه وهو بهذا يتحمل وطأته مهما طال الزمن وبعد المكان


----------



## makala

شكرا جزيلا


----------

